# Greenbean Question: Espresso first or steam the milk?



## Beethovens_Beans (Mar 12, 2018)

On a single boiler machine such as the Gaggia Classic, is it always advisable to start with the shot before steaming the milk? Has anyone ever done this the other way around or is that totally crazy??

I just don't like the wait (i.e. cooling) time of my espresso while the boiler heats up and I get frothing... And yes, I pre-heat my cup religiously!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Always shot first for me


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

yep shot first in a warm cup.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Espresso first, if you do milk first, by the time you'll finish with coffee the milk will be too cold with separated foam


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Do you use some nice, thick-walled cups, Beethoven? If they are pre warmed they should keep your shot nice and hot


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Shot first always especially on a single boiler machine as cooling the boiler to shot temp from milk temp will lead to all sorts of other issues as stated above.

Volume of milk should help to offset any temp loss of shot unless of course you doing cortado's or similar.

John


----------

